# Show Us Your Pregnancy! Contest by Sacred Pregnancy, Nordic Naturals and Vitalah!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

*This contest has closed. The winners were announced and their beautiful images featured here. *

Did you announce your pregnancy in a creative way? Do you have a gorgeous pregnancy photo to show off? Any sort of visual reflection of your pregnancy that you'd like to share - past or present? Post it here and you'll be entered to win one of our several great prize packages which you can keep or give to a pregnant friend!



































*Grand Prize Pack 1 - Retail value $ 450*
Sacred Pregnancy book; Sacred Pregnancy Online Course, Healthy Child Healthy World book, Nordic Naturals Products: Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, and Omega Boost, 
Oxylent T Shirt, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent, Adult Oxylent 7 count.

*Grand Prize Pack #2 - Retail value $ 450*
Sacred Pregnancy book; Sacred Pregnancy Online Course, Healthy Child Healthy World book, Nordic Naturals Products: Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, and Omega Boost, 
Oxylent T Shirt, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent, Adult Oxylent 7 count.

*Runner UP Pack #3 - Retail value $150*
Sacred Pregnancy book, Healthy Child Healthy World Book, Nordic Naturals Prenatal 
DHA, Nordic Naturals Baby's DHA, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent.

*Runner Up Pack #4 - Retail value $60*
Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

*Runner Up Pack #5 - Retail value $60*
Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

*RULES*
Please read the Contest Terms and Conditions before you participate. To qualify as an entry:

Post an image of your pregnancy - a photo of you, your pregnancy announcement image, or any other creative expression image of your pregnancy

You may enter more than one image but you should post one image per post.

Share this contest with your family and friends by email and/or social media and post again to let us know you did.

Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel review, number of community likes, and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant). So spread the word!

Last date to post an entry is October 10, 2014 11:59 PM Pacific Time. US residents only.

By posting your picture(s) you agree to their use in Mothering's newsletters, Mothering.com and social networking webpages. Please be sure to read the contest terms in this regard before posting your photo(s) to enter the contest.

Here are a few images to encourage your imagination!


























*Sacred Pregnancy*
Anni Daulter, is the author of the Sacred Pregnancy book, the creative director and editor of the Sacred Pregnancy magazine and the creator of the Sacred Pregnancy Class Series + "LOVE labor" Method. Anni is a conscious family living lifestyle expert, a professional cook, national speaker on natural living and recently launched the Sacred Pregnancy Movement, which provides sisterhood, resources, and cutting edge pregnancy, birthing and parenting information for both new and experienced moms and has created a whole new vision for birth workers. Anni is deeply committed to creating positive change in the pregnancy + birthing communities in an effort to bring back ancient traditions with a modern cutting edge application. Read our exclusive interview of Anni and visit the website at SacredPregnancy.com

*Nordic Naturals* 
Based in Watsonville, CA, Nordic Naturals is committed to delivering the world's safest, most effective omega oils to help provide the essentials of an extraordinary life. Bringing forward a new definition of fish oil quality as it relates to purity, freshness, taste, dosage, and sustainability, Nordic Naturals' leadership has shifted the model of how to conduct business truthfully and authentically. Nordic Naturals incorporates ethical and socially responsible practices with regard to environmental consciousness, corporate transparency, philanthropic partnerships, and education-all of which are integral to fulfilling our mission of correcting the global omega-3 deficiency. Nordic Naturals' continued innovation is proof that when values are aligned with action, great things can happen-a commitment that remains absolute. Visit NordicNaturals.com

*Vitalah*
Vitalah was founded by Lisa Lent as an "invitation to health" born from her passion to create a healthy travel experience and the ultimate supplement for everyday life. Her product, Oxylent, is a unique blend of high-quality vitamins and essential nutrients that create a synergistic environment, enabling the body to function at peak levels. Oxylent is available at health food stores nationwide and online. Purchasing Oxylent helps support Vitamin Angels®-a global organization that provides under-nourished children with nutritional supplements. Visit Vitalah.com


----------



## MommyRuth (Aug 3, 2012)

This was our pregnancy announcement:


----------



## obxbound (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is ours!


----------



## Melodee (Sep 29, 2014)

*Pregnancy photo*

At 30 weeks.


----------



## ceewiggles (Feb 26, 2013)

39 weeks on my 33rd birthday.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Beautiful images! Keep 'em coming ladies!! love:love


----------



## clarclara (Sep 24, 2014)

sooo cute <3 awesome pics!


----------



## Momma2Merrell (May 14, 2013)

32 weeks with our third


----------



## BobKat (Sep 30, 2014)

*Gender Reveal Wedding Cake*

My boyfriend of almost 8 years , surprised me by proposing on March 17th of this year and 3 days later , we were both hit by an even bigger surprise, "a bundle in the oven  So we decided to get married in July, but wanted the gender to be kept a secret... even from ourselves , until our wedding day, So we took that ultra sound picture straight to the Baker that made our Wedding cake (Without Looking) that way the whole family including ourselves could find out at the same time what the gender of our baby was! That was the best moment of our wedding, after saying "I do" of course... it was SOOOO much fun! Im super glad we did it that way! Can't wait for our little boy to arrive, we are beyond happy!

I apologize for putting 3 pictures in one post, but It's the best way to show our excitement!


----------



## Harly (Oct 1, 2014)

WE didnt get pic or vid for announcement but it was my mother in laws birthday and we got pacifiers wrapped them and told her that her gift from us was going to be needed in the future she loved it :smile: was a bit sad though cause this is #6 for grandbaby but 1st blood grandbaby and not just step that will get to stay a part of our family


----------



## taters (Oct 17, 2012)

*42 weeks!*

42 weeks, went into labor the next day!


----------



## iamkateiam (Jun 2, 2012)

My hubby loves video games, so he made this as our announcement. I love it!


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Here I am a month or so before my second was born.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

My favorite maternity picture:


----------



## fayebond (Jun 16, 2012)

First of all, loving the pictures in here its so fun to see!

Also, First baby announcement...


----------



## mommamia2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

*"First Kiss"*

This was taken at a birthing cabin at The Farm in Tennessee, two days before the birth of our first child.


----------



## mommamia2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

*"Rainbow Baby"*

Little Zoe, the rainbow in my belly.


----------



## mommamia2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

*"She's Our Wholeo World"*

The Wholeo is a geodesic dome covered in curved stained glass panels, located just outside the school at The Farm in Tennessee.


----------



## mommamia2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Posted Contest Link On Facebook*

I Posted Contest Link On Facebook. 0


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

Our pregnancy announcement... baby #4 is on the way!!!


----------



## motheradventurously (Oct 7, 2014)

*mini-blinds, mini-bump*

Five months - window reflection selfie on the brown summer hills.


----------



## motheradventurously (Oct 7, 2014)

*Summer waiting*

Looking down on the 4 month bump, when I started actually showing a little! - different focuses, it was too hard to choose!


----------



## motheradventurously (Oct 7, 2014)

*A Bump in the Road*

our announcement we posted when I returned from missions training - 13 weeks pregnant! (surprise!) I had to use an international phone from Mexico City to call DH with the news - asked him to bring "bigger" clothing with him when he picked me up at the airport!


----------



## motheradventurously (Oct 7, 2014)

facebook is now aware!


----------



## Arwen_78 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Pregnancy Pics*

I've just given birth to the little one


----------



## PVaillette721 (Oct 9, 2014)

The gender announcement for my 2nd pregnancy


----------



## PVaillette721 (Oct 9, 2014)

Another gender announcement


----------



## PVaillette721 (Oct 9, 2014)

Proud Big Sister


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

*Maternity Bliss*

Hello all you beautiful mommies and soon to be mommies. Pregnancy for me was a very special time. It was the first time in my life that I actually embraced my body. I loved every curve, every dimple and pound I gained. I couldn't wait for my belly to start showing and was proud to see the fullness and roundness take shape. It was a special time where I loved for my belly to be stroked and touched, I wanted to share my belly with the world! I had an amazing opportunity to do maternity photos and I am forever thankful I did. I miss my shiny plump belly but the images are priceless and remind me to love and embrace my body always. My beautiful daughter is now three months old and brings more joy to my life than I could have ever imagined. Being a mom is the greatest gift in life!! Its truly a miracle the way a woman's body changes and adapts to create another human being. All the pain, all the tears of labor and childbirth(I had mine all natural are worth it a thousand times over. Love to all you mommies for sharing all your amazing pictures of our beautiful life giving bodies. Here is one of my personal favorites from my photo shoot


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

So there are so many images that I truly fell in love with so I'm going to add a few more pictures! This one includes my amazing husband! My step sister had just sent me the link to Mothering.com. I wish I would have found this sooner throughout my pregnancy, it seems to have a great community feeling


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

My husband loving his two favorite ladies!


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

We decided to do something different and came up with the crazy idea!


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

*Got Milk*

Embracing the natural production of motherhood Everything cant be soooooo serious! :smile:


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

mommamia2014 said:


> This was taken at a birthing cabin at The Farm in Tennessee, two days before the birth of our first child.


Wow!!! what a stunning picture. I absolutely love this


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

honeybunmom said:


> My favorite maternity picture:


Love this!!!! you belly is literally glowing, absolutely radiant!


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

*I promise....*

I promise to love and cherish you forever....


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

I know this picture is cliche' but I love it!


----------



## BeachyMama (Oct 2, 2014)

OK I promise my last one. Thanks for letting me share, I couldn't pick just one, every picture has a different emotion and feeling Thanks Ali Peterson for being an amazing friend and taking such beautiful photos that I will have to cherish forever, can't wait for you to join "Team Mom"!!!


----------



## Jaclyn Downs (Oct 10, 2014)

*40 Weeks and Feeling Fabulous!*

A few days before having a beautiful home birth


----------



## Jaclyn Downs (Oct 10, 2014)

*hands on belly*

a photographer friend took this


----------



## SummerStorm22 (Oct 2, 2014)

My H is into gaming so I gave him the pregnancy test and this onesie:


----------



## Jaclyn Downs (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh dang. I literally only found this today! I have been reading mothering magazine for years, since I apprenticed with a homebirth midwife and became a doula. I refer clients to this amazing site that includes lots of forward-thinking moms and info! Thanks for existing!


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello, Baby!


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

big baby belly! This was my first, and I didn't know how much bigger I could possibly get! (9 lb 6 oz baby boy!)


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

First pregnancy progression photos.... "Metamorphosis"


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

I also shared contest with friends...


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

the last minute of my pregnancy! (home water VBAC rainbow baby)


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

you are my sunshine


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

strength and beauty


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

When waiting for labor, there's little to do other than take selfies of your pregnant belly.  41 weeks and 2 days...


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

my view from the top.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

growing a baby... growing a mother


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

turning into the letter "b" at only 32 weeks. 9 lb 8 oz baby girl with polyhydramnios = BIG BELLY


----------



## wild4animals (Oct 11, 2014)

*Almost Super Bowl Babies*

We found out we were pregnant with twins shortly after attending the last Super Bowl - we're big Seahawks fans! Our twin pregnancy was incredibly high risk, so we waited until 30 weeks to make our social media announcement. Also happened to be the opening game of the NFL season and the first Seahawks game. Our post read, "After the Super Bowl win last season the Bon family committed to growing the Seahawks fan base...by two! The Bon Bon twins are due 11/14/14!"


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I didn't see anything about nudity in the contest rules so I hope nudity is fine.  This was from my first pregnancy a few years ago. A self portrait.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I've shared the contest with all of my friends and family on Facebook.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Beautiful images! Thank you all for sharing them. :love

This thread is now closed to new entries. We will review each one and determine the winners and announce them here in the thread early next week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for the beautiful images! They are truly stunning and we are honored to share such touching and delightful moments of your lives with the community. :love

Our winners were chosen based on the community votes and editorial review votes. Here they are!

*First Place Winner: Chapsie*










Chapsie wins the Grand Prize Pack 1 - Retail value $ 450 including:
Sacred Pregnancy book; Sacred Pregnancy Online Course, Healthy Child Healthy World book, Nordic Naturals Products: Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, and Omega Boost, Oxylent T Shirt, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent, Adult Oxylent 7 count.

*Second Place Winner: BeachyMama*










BeachyMama wins the Grand Prize Pack #2 - Retail value $ 450 which includes:
Sacred Pregnancy book; Sacred Pregnancy Online Course, Healthy Child Healthy World book, Nordic Naturals Products: Prenatal DHA, Baby's DHA, and Omega Boost, Oxylent T Shirt, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent, Adult Oxylent 7 count.

*Third Place Winner: amberskyfire*










amberskyfire wins the Runner UP Pack #3 - Retail value $150 which includes:
Sacred Pregnancy book, Healthy Child Healthy World Book, Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA, Nordic Naturals Baby's DHA, Prenatal Oxylent, Children's Oxylent.

*Fourth Place Winner: BobKat*










BobKat wins the Runner Up Pack #4 - Retail value $60 which includes Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

*Fifth Place: iamkateiam*










imamkateiam wins the wins the Runner Up Pack #5 - Retail value $60 which includes Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA, Prenatal Oxylent

A huge thank you goes out to our sponsors Sacred Pregnancy, Nordic Naturals and Vitalah - thank you for supporting pregnant moms and natural childbirth!

Congratulations to our winners and to all of moms on their pregnancies, births, and beautiful babies!:love


----------

